# olivier messiaen complete organ works



## deprofundis

I wish sutch things exit , because i heard one of his organ work on naxos and i have cosmos consciousness and i came to the following conclusion Messiaen was one of the best and most brilliant organist ever.

Does a box-set exist for his organ work only?


----------



## Mahlerian

Yes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

And there's this one. I have a number of the Bate recordings on separate discs and she was no slouch either.


----------



## MrTortoise

Or you could go whole-hog, as we like to say down here in the southern USA:










and get the complete Messiaen. The organ works are played by Olivier Latry at Notre-Dame. I haven't listened to the organ works yet, but I couldn't give an informed opinion anyway, however everything I have listened to so far from this set has been a fine performance and the sound is great.


----------



## ptr

Oliver Latry as Mahlerian and Mr T suggests is the Top choice recommendation... Gillian Weir, Jen Bate and Hans-Ola Ericsson are also fine but slightly inconsistent seen over the whole cycle (I believe Ericsson's releases on BIS (not Brilliant) are the most complete set, but I may be proven wrong), Messiaen's own EMI set is also an interesting listen, but one has to be prepared for the "period" sound.. Also, Weir's earlier DECCA/Argo recordings, 2 CD's worth and some of her best playing from the sixties! (out on Eloquence) 

/ptr


----------



## starthrower

There is a 17 CD set on Brilliant Classics that includes organ and piano works. And songs.
http://www.amazon.com/Olivier-Messi...=UTF8&qid=1436642858&sr=1-2&keywords=messiaen

Good to see the Bate set re-issued, as the old Regis set is going for 100 dollars.
I bought a used copy last year for around 25.


----------

